# The Blond Painter



## Sukerkin (Oct 9, 2008)

Julie, the blonde, was getting pretty desperate for money. She decided to go to the nicer, richer neighbourhoods around town and look for odd jobs as a handy woman.

The first house she came to, a man answered the door and told Julie, "Yeah, I have a job for you. How would you like to paint the porch?" 

"Sure that sounds great!" said Julie. 

"Well, how much do you want me to pay you?" asked the man. 

"Is fifty bucks all right?" Julie asked. 

"Yeah, great. You'll find the paint and ladders you'll need in the garage."

The man went back into his house to his wife who had been listening. 

"Fifty bucks! Does she know the porch goes all the way around the house?" asked the wife.

"Well, she must, she was standing right on it!" her husband replied. 

About 45 minutes later, Julie knocked on the door. "I'm all finished." she told the surprised homeowner. The man was amazed.

"You painted the whole porch?" 

"Yeah," Julie replied, "I even had some paint left, so I put on two coats!"

The man reached into his wallet to pay Julie. 

"Oh, and by the way," said Julie, "That's not a Porch, it's a Ferrari."


----------



## exile (Oct 9, 2008)

I've heard that one before, in a slightly different version... and it just gets better with each retelling, IMO! 

In the version I heard, her punchline is, 'And by the way, you've been mispronouncing your car's name. It's 'Porsh' with an 'sh'. But I knew what you meant!'


----------



## tko4u (Oct 9, 2008)

my moms a blonde so i always love a good blonde joke


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 9, 2008)

Did you hear about the new Paint color called "Blonde"?

Its Cheap, and it spreads easily.


----------



## crushing (Oct 9, 2008)

I like it.

The version I've heard ends with, "Oh, and by the way, it's not a Porch, it's a Ferrari."


----------



## Lynne (Oct 10, 2008)

tko4u said:


> my moms a blonde so i always love a good blonde joke


 You like torturing your mom, eh?


----------



## jim777 (Oct 10, 2008)

A good friend of mine is blonde, and I once got her a t-shirt that said "Official Blonde Shirt" on the front. Then, ringing the neck in smaller letters, it said, "Head goes here" and it said "arms go here" on either arm as well 
I'll have to remember this joke for the next time I see her.


----------

